# How much imodium ok in pregnancy?



## ShannonTH (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi Everyone, I am pretty new here. I just found out saturday that i am pregnant with my 3rd baby!! It was not planned, but I am really happy. I did a search for imodium use in pregnancy, and from what I gather it is generally O.K. My question is how much? Should you lower the dose? When I am doing something stressfull the next day I take one at night, and then another the next morning. I am going to the dentist monday which is the HUGEST stressor for me!!! And I cant very well have her stop working every 1/2 hour!! So, anyway, will the usual 2 be ok, or should i take just one? Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks, Shannon


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Shannon, first congrats on the pregnancy! My second just turned 5 weeks old. What my doctor told me with immodium was not to take more then 3 a day, so I would say your okay. I never took over 2 a day and my little boy turned out wonderful! If you have any doubts ask your doctor before doing anything. Anna


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

Hi Shannon, congratulations. My second baby is now 5 months old. I too used imodium during this pregnancy and have a very healthy, happy little girl (although my hubby and I worried sick about the meds i required). I was really, really sick during this pregnancy. Once I was into my second trimester I used Levsin as it works better for me than Imodium.


----------

